# Vacationing in Destin,FL



## xsquyz (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi All,

I've been lurking on this forum for some time, preparing myself for a week's worth of fishing at the end of June. I got in on some reds last weekend out of the gulf's jetty and would like to get that void filled again!

I've got a range of gears for stripers and reds for the red river and GOM that I need to narrow down for this trip. What type of fish should i expect at the end of June? 

Surf/Jetty, piers, bridge, lagoon? 

Any assistance is greatly appreciated. I just need to get my lines wet and make the drag sing!

PM me if want to chat.

Regards,

Q


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

I would try for spanish and kings. Gotchas and bubble rigs work for spanish. Wire leader and treble hook work for kings. Go early and late. Mid day is tough !


----------



## xsquyz (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks! Got that on my shopping list.


----------

